
O'Reilly – In March 2020 the Members Library will be shutting down - ioncube
Remember to download your ebooks until March 2020.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;members.oreilly.com&#x2F;
======
nicharesuk
What does this Members Library entail? Is it separate from the normal ebook
library in some way? Is this basically saying they are getting rid of all
their ebooks?

~~~
gnat
They announced a while ago that they were getting out of the "distributed
books as files" (aka buying ebooks and getting the files on
members.oreilly.com) game, and doubling down on the "subscription service to
consume books online" game (aka Safari). This is just another step in that
process. See [https://www.thebookseller.com/futurebook/why-oreilly-
media-n...](https://www.thebookseller.com/futurebook/why-oreilly-media-no-
longer-selling-books-online-607871) for the original announcement.

